# Kraftwerk K9



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Located in the NW- another wl breeder mentioned them as one of the best wl breeders in USA- Kreative in California was the other.
Any one own a dog or heard feedback about them. 

Their dogs are very expensive by all standards.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I think I answered my own question- did a google search and saw many many nasty complaints about them.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Kraftwerk must be running a commercial or something. There has been a lot of threads about them lately. Just use the search function on this forum to find out more. 

As for Kreative, just research, research, research. I work a couple dogs from them. The aren't my taste in dog. They are not bad just not for me. They are also completely different both in lines and personality traits. Last I checked that kennel had almost 70 dogs. Personally for me, that's a no go. Pedigree Data Base has a lot threads about them as well.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I would pass on both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Richard - you've heard the old saying....."out of the frying pan and into the fire"????

Nicely bred litter in Long Island - sire very good tempered dog, full brother to Doug Deacons' Haakon Morfelder Land.....black males and females....

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sorry - it was Lance Collins who has Haakon - super nice performing dog!!!!


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Hey Lee-
Pm me where these pups are if you so wish.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Richard - are you a USCA member?? The litter was advertised in the new issue of the magazine and the contact info left off....so it was put in the email sent out by USCA yesterday - If you don't have it already, I can send it.

Lee


----------



## Maik (Sep 24, 2012)

armauro said:


> Located in the NW- another wl breeder mentioned them as one of the best wl breeders in USA- Kreative in California was the other.
> Any one own a dog or heard feedback about them.
> 
> Their dogs are very expensive by all standards.


I own two Kraftwerk's dogs, a female 16 mos and a male 11 months old. Both are awesome dogs with no issues at all. Additionally, I know of several others in my area that also have Kraftwerk's dogs ranging in age from 1 year old to 6 and all are equally terrific.
Kraftwerk's sells a lot of dogs and since dogs are not "manufactured" a certain percentage will indeed have problems. I would bet that their percentage is no different than anyone else's, just that they have more volume.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

armauro said:


> Located in the NW- another wl breeder mentioned them as one of the best wl breeders in USA- Kreative in California was the other.
> Any one own a dog or heard feedback about them.
> 
> Their dogs are very expensive by all standards.


PM me if you want more opinions on Kraftwerk...I own a black female from Oruger x Nixe...I recommend Schraderhaus in Roy, WA


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

